# Moving to Malaysia, need advice.



## arora.priyanka100 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello, my husband is a lawyer with 10 years experience working as Inhouse counsel with an MNC in Delhi, India. His company is offering him a role to assist the Legal Head of South East Asia at their KL head office for SE Asia.

Can someone please guide me as to what is the average salary for an expat lawyer in KL with 10 years PQE in corporate law? Thanks.


----------



## daand (Dec 18, 2015)

If you give an idea of what package was offered we can inform better.
Unsure on the lawyer industry, but you can make a decent life in KL from 7000RM per month. Above 10 is better, and above 15 is a nice luxury life


----------

